# Attaching egg case



## xenuwantsyou (Sep 20, 2006)

Any suggested methods. I'm planning on hatching them in a regular 6in 3in bug cage.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 20, 2006)

ok i usually hang it by a string stick a needle through the top foam and hook a string accross the 2 ends of the cage.


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2006)

I use a drop of hot glue that dries quickly.


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 9, 2006)

> I use a drop of hot glue that dries quickly.


I just got that Mantid book "Keeping Aliens" that's recommended on this forum. It recommended superglue to reattach the ooth instead of hot glue because the heat from the hot glue could damage some of the eggs.

Personally, I don't know anything about it. I don't even have my own mantids yet, but I thought I would post since I just read this book.


----------



## Rick (Oct 9, 2006)

> > I use a drop of hot glue that dries quickly.
> 
> 
> I just got that Mantid book "Keeping Aliens" that's recommended on this forum. It recommended superglue to reattach the ooth instead of hot glue because the heat from the hot glue could damage some of the eggs.
> ...


Super glue has some nasty chemicals so I wouldn't use it. Hot glue dries really fast and i've never had any issues using it.


----------



## Ian (Oct 9, 2006)

Like robomantis, I always use the needle and thread method. Not only can they be hung anywhere, but tied through the side of tubs and any other soft surface.


----------



## Rick (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah I did that in the past but hot glue can attach them anywhere and anyway you want.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 9, 2006)

like this







here are pics to prove it works


----------



## Ian (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice pix. That is exactly what I do.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks i use all different ways like if there is a container that i don't need i would hatch them with hot glue there (i peel it off after but was nervous it would hurt the real cage)


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2006)

Nobody said it didn't work. Often with this hobby people have different techniques to get things done.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 10, 2006)

i know but just kind of showing


----------

